# New.. Dairy Goat Feed



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

This is a new Lactating dairy feed from "Evergreen Feeds " for goats, What do you think ????

I am thinking about getting some of this feed .

6818	Texturized Milking Goat 18

A grain ration for lactating goats.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein, min..................................18.0%	Magnesium (Mg), min................................0.2%
Crude Fat, min..........................................2.5%	Potassium (K), min....................................0.7%
Crude Fiber, max.......................................7.0%	Copper (Cu), min....................................75 ppm
Calcium (Ca), min.....................................1.3%	Copper (Cu), max...................................95 ppm
Calcium (Ca), max....................................1.8%	Selenium (Se), min.............................0.65 ppm
Phosphorus (P), min.................................0.5%	Vitamin A, min................................11,000 IU/lb
Salt (NaCl), min.........................................0.5%	Vitamin D3, min................................1,200 IU/lb
Salt (NaCl), max........................................1.0%	Vitamin E, min........................................30 IU/lb

INGREDIENTS	2
Corn, Barley, Oats, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Processed Grain By-Products, Plant Protein Products, Dried Whey, Dried Cheese Product, Cane Molasses, Vegetable Oil, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Animal Fat, Yeast Culture, Dried Brewers Yeast, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (source of Vitamin K Activity), Riboflavin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Biotin, Folic Acid, Zinc Methionine Complex, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Calcium Iodate, Manganese Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Magnesium Oxide, Potassium Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Natural and Artificial Flavors, Propionic Acid, Acetic Acid, Benzoic Acid, Sorbic Acid, Ethoxyquin and BHT (preservatives).

FEEDING DIRECTIONS
Feed as the sole grain ration to milking goats along with roughage.

DO NOT FEED TO SHEEP

KENT FEEDS, INC.
GENERAL OFFICES ? MUSCATINE, IOWA 52761
NET WEIGHT SHOWN ON BAG AND/OR INVOICE

Evergreen Feeds

Carol Reynolds

Kent & Evergreen Customer Service

515-833-2105 & 866-647-1212

[email protected]

~PC


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Just my two cents....may not be worth much....I prefer not to feed some of the listed ingredients....UNLESS I can get them REALLY cheap...as in sometimes I add corn....but I've found I can get barely just as cheap most of the time. Corn sometimes contains a toxin. I work at a Frito Lay plant and we have to have a special, very expensive machine to check every single rail car that comes in...of human-grain corn, for aflatoxin, which even in small amounts can be deadly. The barley and oats are great, but what are grain by-products? In reality, they could be anything, but are probably the hulls, as whats left over from making oatmeal or flour...no real food value for lactating animals other than a roughage, or floor sweepings, or just about anything else. No way to tell. The feed company probably doesn't even know. What is a plant protein product? What about the whey and cheese? Why in the world would I want to feed possibly contaminated milk products back to my healthy animals...no way...I don't care what the experts might say about it being safe. Forget it. Goats don't need cane molasses...too much sugar compared to food value. I use it for flavoring as to get some medicine down once in a while..but it's not needed as a feed and can be detrimental. I think it makes for unheathy feet. In horses it makes their feet look like crap. All fungusy and such. Veg. Oil? Omega 6's, as in corn oil can be inflamatory. Omega 3's, such as in flax meal or oil are much healthier for both humans and goats. Animal fat??? I don't think so. Artificial flavors and preservatives? If this is a super bargain feed...and I mean just so cheap you can't pass it up, then it I guess you'd have to weigh that again the possible negative factors. But if they are selling it as a premium feed, you're getting ripped off.
Just my opinion. It could be helping goats milk gallons and gallons...
Anita


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Nope I just get oats/barley and then add my own extra grains but I don't want molasses and by products and not know what the heck makes up that 18 % (maybe chicken feathers) who knows


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

The copper is way too low IMO. Tammy


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Actually, it is pretty high in copper. Most mixed feeds give you 12-15ppm copper. Gal in Mid WA got a custom mix made and was excited to get 36ppm of copper in that.

The protein is pretty high. We don't even give our Boer wethers 18% (17%) but we aren't worried about burning out kidneys in the wethers - they are freezer bound by 7 months of age.

If you can just feed high quality alfalfa (where we get our protein and calcium and one big swoop) or pellets and then feed a whole grain mix for carbohydrates/energy, your girls will be much healthier in the long run, and you will know exactly what they are eating.

It seems like our does need less of the whole grain mix to keep the same condition, so your feed goes further as well. One farmer told me that pellets are approx. 10% water, to bind the pellets... so that is expensive water too.

Camille


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry Camille, was thinking more in the lines of minerals instead of feed. The Min we use is 2200 ppm. So as far as a feed you are right it is good. Tammy


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Animal fat? Ethoxiquin? BHT? Personally I would have to pass. Are these things usually in these mixed feeds? I use whole grains. That protein is high.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

"Animal Fat"

gross


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

If you are looking at saving time and the having to buy many ingredients, then this feed looks like it would be a good lactaion feed. It appears to be similar to the one we feed. Buy a bag or two and mix it in with your current feed to see how they will eat it. Give it more than 2 days of a trial period.
Tim


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm with Tim on this one. I don't have space for a lot of different bags of feed to mix, nor to I have the time. As long as it is a balaced grain, is palatable to the goats, and is affordable (or make that SOMEWHAT affordable in todays market :sigh) I would give a bag a try.

Ken in Idaho


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, since I like to contact feed dealers, or any dealers of anything I am considering spending my money on, and ask lots of questions, I of course emailed this company and actually got a timely response, which I've included. It's a pat answer. Meant to lay to rest any fears a buyer might have buy stating how commong these ingredients are. All other things aside, I really expected more of an explanation/excuse for including animal fats and milk products in this feed. But anyway, here it is for giggles. :rofl

Anita-

Thank you for the inquiry of our Goat Feed products. I am the Commercial Feed Product Manager for Kent Feeds and I am happy to address some of your questions. First and foremost Kent Feed products come with a money back guarantee. That is how confident we are of the quality and formulations of our products. Please visit our website www.kentfeeds.com for more information. 
1. Grain By-Products and Plant Protein Products are commonly used ingredient descriptions of the feed industry. They are umbrella names for several accepted ingredient products. An example of a plant protein product is soybean meal or cottonseed meal. An example of a processed grain by-product is distillers dried grains or corn gluten meal.

2. Our dairy products used in the formulations are human food grade. :nooo

3. Animal fat is a common energy source and pellet binder. :/

4. Artificial preservatives and flavors enhance palatability for improved consumption and thus better performance. :sigh

If you have any further questions please feel free to give me a call. Again thank you for your interest in Kent and Evergreen Feeds.

Kale Causemaker 
Commercial Feed Product and Brand Manager 
Kent Feeds, Inc. 
1600 Oregon Street 
Muscatine, Ia 52761 
office 563-264-4356 
fax 563-264-4855


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I am sticking to my whole oats /barley then I know what is what.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I bought Evergreen once. It was moldy. Of course that could have been because it had been at the store for awhile. I never bought it again. After that I began to a dry all grain for horses. I don't like to have alot of feeds that I have to mix either.
Theresa


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Bluebonnet has a wonderful 14% dry horse grain with probiotics etc. I just don't like driving for it.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't think I've ever seen animal products in horse feeds..at least not in the last few years. Feed companies are also making a lot more low-starch feeds for horses as consumers have demanded it. Most horses DO NOT need grain, and it is detrimental in a big way to hooves on horses that I have to keep sound without nail on shoes...many of my clients are now 'getting it" after me harping on them all the time, so one day, these feed dealers may need a different customer, and after having dealt with picky horse owners, maybe they can use that knowledge to create wonderful, convinient, feeds for our dairy goats, who do need the grain. I'll keep working on them!
Anita


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, so much for the lactating dairy goat feed :nooo
I didn't buy any , I wanted to see what the group thought about it first  , It would be really nice to have everything we need in 1 bag of food but then they wouldn't be able to sell the other 3-4 bags of feed I buy to mix my own :really

I love Bluebonnet feed and I love their loose minerals but it's impossible to get anymore, our TS has few customers here in Tyler .


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

Anita Martin said:


> 2. Our dairy products used in the formulations are human food grade. :nooo
> 
> 3. Animal fat is a common energy source and pellet binder. :/
> 
> 4. Artificial preservatives and flavors enhance palatability for improved consumption and thus better performance. :sigh


About the milk products, because the intended animal to be fed this feed is producing food they would only use food grade dairy products. Inedible milk products are used for dog and cat foods. 
Animal fat is a very common pellet binder most grains do not go through a pelleter and remain in a pellet without the binders.
While we can debate the flavoring and preservative issue as far as whether it is healthy or not, the statement is true when they add all of the different ingredients a portion may not be as pallatable so flavorings are used. And it does enhance consumption an effect similar to flavoring ice cream, more people eat flavored ice cream than plain vanilla.
Tim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Linda just wanted to add that my goats are doing well right now on just whole oats. and Harvey Constidine used to say that whole race horse oats was all a goat needed.


----------



## trueblessings (Mar 10, 2008)

How about ADM Dairy Goat Power feeds, anyone ever tried it?

Thanks
Lynn


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I have my feed mill do a custom mix using the ADM Goat Power Concentrate, 30 something % protein pellet. They do well on it. I haven't used any of their premixed stuff though.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

I feed alfalfa and whole oats with a little 14% creeper pellets formulated for cattle. I checked out that Evergreen feed. It has a coccidiostat in it, if it's the same feed. humans cannot consume the milk if the goats are eating this feed, according to the stats on it at my feed dealer (I ask a lot of questions at the feed store.) They get the protien content that high by using urea, an unnatural source of protien. The 14% creeper pellets are all natural, mostly wheat mids, brewer's by product (what's left of malted barley) corn and other plant sources. Of course I always have a goat mineral out with plenty of copper and selenium. I also offer baking soda and I top dress with a probiotic and kelp supplement.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

THANKS Ya'll !! , As feed prices go up. it's always good to talk about available different feeds types.

Right now I am feeding 14% creep with all the good stuff like Linda Myers is feeding , alfalfa pellets ,whole oats and (cringe) horse&mule 12% sweet type feed ,.... I changed feed stores and this is what is offered :sigh


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

When I go to the feed store and check out a new feed I make the feed dealer get out his little book with all the papers on all the feeds he sells. There is more information there than is just on the label. This is where I saw that yes, you can feed this feed to lactating goats, but that humans should not consume the milk because of the coccidiostat in the feed. This feed might be beneficial to some people who want to feed it to young, growing kids. The coccidiostat would protect the kids and they would grow well with that protection. However, if you dose your kids with Corid you don't have to worry about coccidia either and you can feed them more natural proteins. I have been relieved to find that my feed dealer now stocks a quart sized bottle of Corid now too. Now I just have to use up the gallon bottle I had to buy last time.


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

Linda Myers said:


> When I go to the feed store and check out a new feed I make the feed dealer get out his little book with all the papers on all the feeds he sells. There is more information there than is just on the label. This is where I saw that yes, you can feed this feed to lactating goats, but that humans should not consume the milk because of the coccidiostat in the feed.


Just to clarify any medications that are in a feed are required by federal law to be listed on the tag. No feed company can add a drug, not list it on the tag, but put the drug info in a book. I believe that Linda is refering to extra info that explains the tag ingredients. The info at the beginning of this thread looks like a tag and does not contain the drug information required to be listed. I would not assume there is or is not a drug in this feed unless I saw the actual tag from the bag I would purchase. 
Tim


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

To clairify: the medication is listed on the label. this is true. However, it was not stated on the label that humans should not consume the milk from goats that are eating this feed, just in the little fact sheet did it say that.


----------

